# Just started The Fellowship Of The Ring



## BenBubb (Jan 22, 2011)

Hi everyone im new here and quite new to Tokiens written works, I have seen the films and and have just started the Fellowship, i only started it because my nan is obsessed with them and i have wanted to read them for a long time. I just have to say im only like 160 pages in but i am absolutely loving it! I thought it would be quite boring but only because i have heard reviews saying that it was because of the amount of description. I personally think that the description of everything is what makes the book what it is.

So hi everyone, and i cant wait to finish it and start the rest!:*D


----------



## Parsifal (Jan 22, 2011)

I actually find the opening chapters a little boring and even quite childish, not in line with the rest of the books.
Its a shame, for I can imagine this may have scared away many potential fans, who weren't too enthousiastic about the prospect of reading 1,000 pages about Hobbit-costums, family problems and party preparations.

Tolkien might have wanted to start the book on another point, like Gandalf giving Frodo an account of the attack on Dol Guldur, or something


----------



## Thorin (Jan 22, 2011)

Hey BenBubb!

You won't regret the journey you are starting. The world of Middle Earth is so vast and deep you can spend decades in it! I don't know what version you have but if you have the maps in the back, go back and forth as you read, finding out the places the text speaks of. It really puts it in your imagination and you feel like you are on the road with the fellowship. 

Take note of those references back to the history of Middle Earth for you will find out more about them in other Tolkien works like The Silmarillion and Unfinished Tales and Morgoths Ring from the History of Middle Earth series.

Try your best to create your own imagination as you read instead of being influenced by the movies. It will be much more meaningful for you!

Have fun!


----------



## BenBubb (Jan 23, 2011)

Thorin said:


> ! I don't know what version you have but if you have the maps in the back, go back and forth as you read, finding out the places the text speaks of. It really puts it in your imagination and you feel like you are on the road with the fellowship.
> 
> Have fun!


 
Hey! 
I just looked at the back of the book and it does have all the maps at the back! I never even knew that! Thanks for that bit of info i shall definately do as you say!


----------



## camlost (Jan 23, 2011)

you should just keep the map dog-eared because you will be referencing it so much (at least i do)


----------



## Afalstein (Jan 23, 2011)

Parsifal said:


> I actually find the opening chapters a little boring and even quite childish, not in line with the rest of the books.
> Its a shame, for I can imagine this may have scared away many potential fans, who weren't too enthousiastic about the prospect of reading 1,000 pages about Hobbit-costums, family problems and party preparations.
> 
> Tolkien might have wanted to start the book on another point, like Gandalf giving Frodo an account of the attack on Dol Guldur, or something



Tolkien kinda had to. His publishers wanted a book "about hobbits" as they were entirely new creations of Tolkien. After _The Hobbit_, people naturally wanted to know about other creatures like Bilbo. Obviously, as Tolkien got working on Lord of the Rings, it became obvious that hobbits were still only going to play a small part of it. So the section at the start is his way of satisfying the curiosity about Hobbits.

I actually think the beginning is very appropriate. It IS maybe a little boring and childish, but that's the point. It's home life, and all good fantasy's start at home. Like the reader, the main character is sitting in a comfortable environment, unaware of the journey he's about to embark on.


----------



## BenBubb (Jan 24, 2011)

camlost said:


> you should just keep the map dog-eared because you will be referencing it so much (at least i do)


 

Dog ear :*eek: I could never do that to a book im a bit protective with my books lol, i never do that to them and i never crease the spines lol!


----------



## Parsifal (Jan 28, 2011)

Afalstein said:


> I actually think the beginning is very appropriate. It IS maybe a little boring and childish, but that's the point. It's home life, and all good fantasy's start at home. Like the reader, the main character is sitting in a comfortable environment, unaware of the journey he's about to embark on.


 
I know that, I just don't think its very smart marketing-wise.
My father for example liked the movies, and started reading the books. He gave up after a few chapters though, as he just couldn't keep his attention on this day-to-day-hobbit-stuff, and just skipped past the many songs and poems.

Besides, I remember Tolkien actually "blaming" fans of the hobbit in one of his letters. He said something about being forced to move onto grander and darker themes because people wanted "more on the Necromancer".


----------



## BenBubb (Feb 9, 2011)

Ok finished it like a week ago, really enjoyed it. I then went out and bought the extended dvds boxset and have watched the first 2 the extended versions make it feel like you are watching a whole new film.
I shall start the second book after ive read the book im reading atm.w


----------

